
Snowden Ambassador to US?? - ATXofko
http://www.duffelblog.com/2017/02/ambassador-snowden/
======
ATXofko
I can not find any sources for this article, and this seems to be too big of a
news to not make splash, is this really true?

------
shams93
That has to be satire

~~~
pskPsi
"He added that as a goodwill gesture the U.S. was strongly considering
appointing Chelsea Manning as his next ambassador to Russia, in the event her
planned confirmation as Deputy CIA Director falls through."

Definitely satire,;-0

